

Apple's FoundationDB Move Wasn't an Attack on Open Source - ninago
http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2015/03/26/apple-aapl-acquisitions-foundationdbs-open-source-impact/

======
DigitalSea
Whatever the intentions behind Apple's move were, they seem pretty clear to me
after what they did to the community. All of those contributions, companies
using and hard work from people forking and making it better for nothing. I
think it was a pretty bad move. They don't want people publicly having access
to the source code which leads me to believe they are moving it in-house and
keeping it for their own stuff or they are going to start charging for it.
Apple are within their rights to do whatever they want with the code, but some
kind of public explanation around why they took it down and what's happening
with it would be the right thing to do.

